# Lutron "Maestro" Motion Sensor Issues



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I have 8 of these in my current project, I believe they are all model MS-OPS2. 

There are two on the ground floor that are on the same circuit. One in the mens room, one in the womens. This circuit also serves some outlets in common areas, a decorative fountain (a pump and a low voltage halogen light) and the panel room light.

Both of these sensors have developed a problem. They will turn on with motion, but they will only turn off manually. If you do not shut them off manually, they will stay on indefinitely. Once you shut them off manually they will turn on again the next time they see motion.

One sensor failed first, it controls 6 CFLs and one fan motor. The second sensor failed a week or so later, it controls 8 CFLs and two fan motors. Both are well under their labeled maximum current draw.

I have tried returning both to the factory preset settings. That didnt work. Then I cut off power to the circuit for a while, cut it back on, then did the "return to factory preset". Still didnt work.

None of the other 6 sensors have this issue. They all have similar loads, and it's two to a circuit in every case.

If I replace them with two new detectors, I'd like to prevent this from happening again. It's odd that both that failed are on the same circuit.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Have you tried turning sensitivity to low?



> Changing to Low Sensitivity
> 1. Press and hold On/Off and Auxiliary buttons simultaneously.
> 2. Release both buttons after the lens flashes for the first time.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Lutron is real good about tech support. they are pricing their components with a bit of tech help from my POV.:laughing:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Have you tried turning sensitivity to low?


No I havent. They worked for 6 months or more with sensitivity set to high. But I will try that today.



danickstr said:


> Lutron is real good about tech support. they are pricing their components with a bit of tech help from my POV.:laughing:


I plan on calling them today.



Here's another factor: These are the only two mounted on outside walls of the building. It has been consistently below 0.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks to me like that model can't handle light and fan (combo) loads?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Looks to me like that model can't handle light and fan (combo) loads?


According to the package, it can handle CFL, ballast, and fan motor (inductive) loads at the same time. I will get more info later, the package is at work and I am at home.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Also found this that seems to confirm no fan on the OPS2, seems like you need the OPS5M.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll double check the package when I go in today.

I dont see why a switch would be able to handle a ballast load but not a motor load. A ballast and a motor should look the same to the switch.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Learned two things:

1. The package says "250w magnetic load". I assumed that meant ballasts and motors. If it doesnt, what would be the issue?

2. Lutron has GREAT customer service. They are shipping me two of a much better model occupancy sensor, and if those work in these installations, then I ship the defective ones back to them (at their cost) so they can determine why they failed.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I have nothing bad to say about Lutron and I complain about everything.

Though I could kind of wish they didn't sell so many models of different devices.. just sell the more robust, beefier model as the only model of that type.

Now Leviton.. don't even get me started!


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

The same two sensors started working again as soon as the temperatures outside went back up to above 0. 

These are the only two sensors mounted on outside walls of the building. So it seems like it may be a temperature issue. Maybe the sensor, cold from the drafts from outside, sees heat inside the room as a body.

I am going to get some surface mount boxes and see if that helps.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Well that clears that mystery up!


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's see!


----------

